# Información sobre fuentes conmutadas



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola a todos nesesito que me ayuden a encontrar información sobre fuentes Conmutadas libros, paginas por internet. Muchas grasias.


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 21, 2006)

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/SMPSRM-D.PDF


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

Muchas grasias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 5, 2006)

Que tipo de información buscas?

mi email es mrgp21@gmail.com

te puedo enviar libros electronicos en ingles

Suerte


----------

